# lost senegal parrot manchester area



## JulesH (Feb 8, 2011)

I have posted this on introductions however I think I'm posting at the right place now. Senegal Parrot was lost from Stalybridge (greater manchester) on Sunday 6th February 2011. Lola is mainly green with an orange vest and a grey head. She is a strong flyer as she is a stand bird and could have flown a considerable distance. We are all devastated and desperate to get her back. If anyone has any information please contact Julie on 07946092462 or 01613039791 at any time of the day. Thank you for your help Any advice greatly appreciated. JulesH


----------

